# Helmets are AWESOME!



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

I skied for 15 years. I've been riding for the past 5. All that time i never really considered having a helmet. After last season, I felt like having a helmet was probably a good idea. Plus, it seems more people have helmets than not. It's almost like i feel out of style without one 

I picked one up last week and yesterday was my first night out with the helmet. I hit a jump, nothing spectacular, just an 8 footer with a tabletop transition. i landed right around the top of the landing area. It was rutty and icy, but i had been over it a couple times already. This time my board went squirrelly, i caught the heel edge and just got slammed into the hard icy surface. My head took the brunt of the impact. My buddy said it looked pretty bad, and i agree. It felt like the kind of impact that would have surely ended my night, if not my season. I absolutely would have had a concussion if not for the helmet. Because of the helmet, I just got back up and rode away. No harm done. I went right back up and hit that jump again, nailing it this time. 

That helmet's the best piece of gear i ever bought.


----------



## MSH (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree, it's saved me from a concussion a couple of times too!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

All it takes is one accident and the helmet will pay for itself approximately 200X over when compared with the cost of a hospital stay.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep. Helmets have saved me on more than one occasion. Have you checked to see if the helmet is ok? Sometimes depending on the hit you are meant to throw them away if there is a major knock on them.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

I looked at it after i got home. There isn't even a scuff on it. The structural foam inside doesn't look cracked or stressed so i assume it's ok. I might not have hit as hard as i think i hit. i do know though that it was way better to hit my head with the helmet on than wearing a knit hat.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Helmet 1, snow 0.


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

I bought one after riding about 10 days this season, since then it's probably prevented me from being knocked out 10+ times.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

lol same here bro..... weird coincident. I've never hit my head before. I bought a helmet 2 days before this trip as I wanted to attach it to my camcorder.

I went up a spine this weekend and caught my heel edge on the uphill ice and slammed my head into the ground. shook me quite hard. my head took 99% of the impact. I had a headache that night and still have one today. 

luckily i had a helmet. i think i would have split my head open i hit it so hard.


----------



## timmyboy188 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah I got tired of bunchy beanies and tree limbs ripping my goggles and beanie off my head everytime I did a tree run. I got the Jon Boy camo helmet, and it fits perfect with my Electric EG2's, love it!


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Helmets rock. They have save me, my wife and my son on multiple occasions. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

And Snowolf's post is the reason why I pay extra for more techy helmets like the Smith Variant. Super light. Their new Vantage is even lighter. I couldn't believe how light that helmet was. It was my wife's first helmet and she forgot she was wearing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

Helmets cool/not cool... who cares... if I want to continue my lifestyle... you know, things like buying groceries, paying rent, buying gas and lift tickets... I need to be able to work the next day. My first day out I took a good wack to the head. Not major, but I had a good headache... enough to make me think "What the hell are you thinking you moron". Next time out I had a helmet.

My only issue is I have a weird head. Out of the 20 some odd helmets my local ski shop had for me to try on... 2 fit... and only 1 properly. $150 later. But it's nice and light, warm, and my next time out, only head hit was on the fing lap bar of the lift cause I didn't allow the extra couple of inches the helmet took up. LOL


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> This is a common thing everybody seems to notice and we got into a discussion at work about this with some of the patrol guys and fellow instructors. The general consensus is that this is primarily because the extra weight of the helmet tends to give the head a little more momentum in any fall and it hits more often. Without a helmet, there is a greater chance that the head does not whiplash into the snow as often.


So your hypothesis is that helmet usage increases the frequency of head impacts in otherwise occurring incidents? May I ask what evidence supports that view? I have not encountered it in any general discussion or cost-benefit analysis related to helmet usage for motorcycling, bicycling, or skiing/snowboarding. (For example, there's no hint of such a possible causal relationship in the report you've cited in this thread.)

There have been suggestions that in some contexts, the use of helmets or other protective equipment may increase reckless behavior because of a feeling of invulnerability, but even if that were true, it would be a psychological factor rather than the effect you're describing, which is based on pure physics.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm not a fan.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Hold on; don`t get your feather ruffled. I already posted the caveat before the statement.


I assure you that my feathers are not ruffled in the slightest. I simply asked what evidence there is to support your hypothesis, which is new to me. It's a question, not a tirade.



> I have no intention of entering a helmet debate; too many people have an almost religious like position on them. This was not a scientific study with hypothesis or any other science involved. It was just sitting around the table on a cold wind night in the patrol shack over a cup of coffee and the subject came up as a result of a patroller just got a new helmet and hit his head twice right after. It was out total layman's conclusion that a lot of people bang their heads soon after wearing the helmet. Our guess was that the extra weight felt odd and before the could get used to it, their head kind of bounced a round a bit more than it did before they got the helmet.


I am not starting a "helmet debate"; I am just curious about _your_ hypothesis. But if it's speculation, then I suppose there isn't anything else to discuss.


----------



## p-hat in cincy (Nov 12, 2010)

After seeing too many (non-helmet wearing) people with the "I'm in another dimension" look in their eyes after bouncing their head off the snow/ice, I determined it was time to play it safe(r) and wear a helmet. Seems like they are starting to link more long-term ramifications to head injuries.

I kinda like remembering where I parked the car.


----------



## doron (Nov 14, 2010)

The fact that some of you got hit on the head right after buying a helmet makes sense to me; I actually bought one in order to simply give me a (false?) greater sense of confidence to try bigger things. I've never stepped into a park before last season after having ridden for 18 years and loving the new progression. 

So far, the only time I needed it was when a huge chunk of ice fell on my head while riding a lift that just opened and wasn't fully cleaned .


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I got one this year and still haven't hit my head. I don't really see weight being a issue with snowboarding helmets, mine weighs next to nothing.


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> I got one this year and still haven't hit my head. I don't really see weight being a issue with snowboarding helmets, mine weighs next to nothing.


I'd swear mine is almost lighter than my hat.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah I'm with Snowwolf on this one. Maybe I wouldn't have hit my head. I didn't ride more wreckless with it on. But when I hit the snow my head did a fast whiplash and slammed into the edge. I think maybe the extra weight or the bulk of it. Who knows. 

I'll still continuing wearing it because who knows when I might actually need it. I'm thinking of getting a mouth guard too. I worry that I'll fall head first into a rail and knock my teeth out.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I understand what Wolf was trying to get at. 

By adding weight to our head (any weight) it changes the center of gravity for the neck and causes additional strain on our muscles. It's easy to say that you don't notice it because you most likely won't unless you think about it. By changing the center of gravity, our neck muscles aren't flexing at their normal comfort zone. Something like that could lead to a delay in our reflexes when a fall is occuring. Plus it somewhat limits your ability to bring your chin down to your chest, which is what many without helmets do by instinct when about to go down. Tuck and roll position.

Might be a load of crap, but I can see a (however meager) correlation between first getting a helmet and being less likely to fall in a way where our heads are protected from direct impact.

The illusion of safety. :dunno:


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Add one to the group of people who bought a helmet then immediately smashed their bean. 
I've skateboarded for years, ride by roadbike (bicyle) on NYC streets, BMX'ed as a youngster, etc etc and never wore a helmet. This past Monday was the first time I snowboarded. I debated whether or not to get a helmet and untimately got one due to some of the stories here. Within the first 15 minutes I got out of control on an icy side of the bunny slope and caught backedge hard (and had never experienced this). I immediately slammed on my back and back of my head. I had enough momentum that my feet/board came over my head and I ended back up on my knees facing up the hill. I think anyone in my situation (with no experience) would have smacked their head too. 

BTW, I was fine and popped up on my board and pushed my way toward the lift. Yes it happened right next to the entrance to the lift, lol of course.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Nefarious said:


> Might be a load of crap, but I can see a (however meager) correlation between first getting a helmet and being less likely to fall in a way where our heads are protected from direct impact.


Sure, it's _conceivable_, but a thought experiment isn't evidence of a correlation. This claim actually could be tested experimentally, using crash test dummies in a lab, or perhaps supported or rebutted through careful data collection and analysis of real-life helmet usage. But apparently neither line of inquiry has ever been pursued.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I had 2 concussions before I got a helmet and, while they can't prevent concussions, anything that will even lessen my chances of brain damage later on in life is going on my head. After recent medical studies have started showing us more evidence of what multiple concussions can do to you later on in life, I started taking fewer chances. Sure, I want to enjoy myself out there and be comfortable, but I also want to be able to maintain my mental faculties when I'm 50.

There is no excuse or group of excuses that can rationalize the decision to NOT wear a helmet.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

Leo said:


> And Snowolf's post is the reason why I pay extra for more techy helmets like the Smith Variant. Super light. Their new Vantage is even lighter. I couldn't believe how light that helmet was. It was my wife's first helmet and she forgot she was wearing it. :thumbsup:


Yeah after a tree putting a nice dent in my old Hi-Fi I picked up a Smith Vantage and its amazing how light it is. The thing fits so comfortably and is amazing, all the tech they packed into it pays off.


----------



## Shadowrat (Feb 8, 2010)

I doubt the weight of the helmet contributed at all as I was going really fast. It was something of a perfect storm of events. High speed, a jump I'd landed before, and ground that was solid ice. I think that fall could have happened many time before but didn't. I just feel really lucky that when that perfect storm happened I had finally gotten a helmet. 

I do sort of think the helmet might have encouraged me to go bigger, but then again, I'm progressing. I've been going bigger all season. Each time I hit the jumps I think, "man, I could have given it more" and next time through I do. Well, the first run after the fall I dialed it back a bit. 

It all comes down to I'm really happy I was able to keep going that night, and I consider my helmet one of the best $100 I've spent. Even now, my chest is sore, from the impact on my back! I can't help but feel elated that my head feels fine.


----------



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Like I said, not saying " oh no don`t wear a helmet because you will smack your head!", just speculating on what so many people seem to have experienced.


If I had to guess, I would say that the most likely explanation for this apparent phenomenon is reporting bias caused by a self-selected sample (those to whom something "interesting" happened speak up; everyone else remains silent), coupled with observation bias among new helmet users (people tend to notice and remember something that's specifically on their minds already). From that perspective, a mechanical explanation would not be necessary.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Well none the less Im glad I wore a helmet this season. I ether don't slam or slam HARD, and numerous of those times I smashed my head.
So my helmet was pretty good to me this season, so far anyways.


----------



## qsilvr99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Mine has actually helped me out more while off the slope than on:
1. Lifty pushed chair to one side so the bar whacked the living hell out of my head as I went to sit in chair.
2. As I was getting my wallet out of my pants to pay for lift ticket, the skis from the guy at the next window slid and whacked me.
3. Another time same exact thing but this time a board, it was a little heavier.
4. Riding from Lot 1 at Stratton in the back of one of the standup trucks, dude took the turn like a bat out of hell and guy next to me lost control and again board slapped the hell out of my head.

On the slope, first time I tried a 40' box got stuck about 5' from the end and tried jumping backwards to get off so the next person in line didn't take me out. My shoulders and head took all of my weight as my feet and board never left the box.

It's just warm!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Let me help to take some of the guess work, speculation, and old wives' tales out of this debate. Whether or not you agree with the conclusions of these articles, I'd warrant they spent more time studying helmets, case studies, and impact mechanics than folks here have spent shrugging, rationalizing, and dismissing good advice:

Uzura M, Taguchi Y, Matsuzawa M, Watanabe H, Chiba S. Chronic subdural haematoma after snowboard head injury. Br J Sports Med. 2003 Feb;37(1):82-3.

Macnab AJ, Smith T, Gagnon FA, Macnab M. Effect of helmet wear on the incidence of head/face and cervical spine injuries in young skiers and snowboarders. Inj Prev. 2002 Dec;8(4):324-7.

Sulheim S, Holme I, Ekeland A, Bahr R. Helmet use and risk of head injuries in alpine skiers and snowboarders. JAMA. 2006 Feb 22;295(8):919-24.

Hagel BE, Pless IB, Goulet C, Platt RW, Robitaille Y. Effectiveness of helmets in skiers and snowboarders: case-control and case crossover study. BMJ. 2005 Feb 5;330(7486):281.

Evans B, Gervais JT, Heard K, Valley M, Lowenstein SR. Ski patrollers: reluctant role models for helmet use. Int J Inj Contr Saf Promot. 2009 Mar;16(1):9-14.

Fukuda O, Hirashima Y, Origasa H, Endo S. Characteristics of helmet or knit cap use in head injury of snowboarders. Neurol Med Chir (Tokyo). 2007 Nov;47(11):491-4; discussion 494.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Helmets are even good for other things besides falls. I picked up a new one this season and started riding with it after a few years of not using one. My buddies an I spent most of our 4 days riding in CO in the trees, and whacked alot of branches with my arms and helmet. It's a white helmet so you can see all the marks that otherwise might've stung or pulled off my beanie/goggles.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

My bern helmet = win. I love that thing.


----------



## suicidelemming (Nov 7, 2010)

I could have sworn I had a concussion after I hit my head one time WITH a helmet on. I've never believed the term "seeing stars" til that time lol. Without my helmet, my riding week would have most certainly been over.


----------



## abadidol (Dec 3, 2010)

Crashed skiing 59 mph (had a gps on) and cracked my helmet in half, shell and foam. Walked (well skied) away fine, would have probably died without it.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

+1 for helmets .... just came back home.... the conditions were shit ... ice over ice over ice ... bailed hard, head snapped, and the helmet was there to protect against the impact ... I could hear the plastic hitting the snow too...


----------



## trickten (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as others. I just came across a killer deal at a shop and picked one up on a whim. Wore it the next day and feel naked now if I don't have it.


----------



## soundwave27 (Jan 16, 2011)

Two day-ending head hits today... instead mild headache. Thank you helmet.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Cat scan today boys and girls....no scrambled eggs...thank you helmet!


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

Most of the benefit I've seen so far in the three years I've been wearing a helmet is the helmet taking the brunt of the impact from branches. Sometimes when I hear the noise it makes I think "whew! glad I'm wearing a helmet!" 

I won't ride without one. But I always wear my seatbelt, too.


----------



## Nixon (Oct 10, 2010)

A back brace is pretty smart on huge features.

I learnt that the hard way :/


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I bet this guy was glad he had a helmet on


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> No one is "shrugging, rationalizing and dismissing good advice" here. I have not seen one single post in this thread that advocates against wearing a helmet. Nor have I seen one single post arguing that helmets do not protect against head injuries and I think it is safe to assume that everyone in this thread actually would agree with the mountain of medical and scientific data that you linked to. No soap box is needed here.......:dunno:


Yes wolf, never has a single post been such a thorn in the side of the entire forum community. Once again you've saved the day. I'll endeavor to link 35 half-assed google results as proof positive next time instead. :laugh:

Virtual pat on the head for you, good citizen. :thumbsup:



Listheeb21 said:


> Most of the benefit I've seen so far in the three years I've been wearing a helmet is the helmet taking the brunt of the impact from branches. Sometimes when I hear the noise it makes I think "whew! glad I'm wearing a helmet!"


I feel the same way when I feel branches whip across my goggles: "That could have been my cornea."



justdust said:


> Cat scan today boys and girls....no scrambled eggs...thank you helmet!


:thumbsup:



soundwave27 said:


> Two day-ending head hits today... instead mild headache. Thank you helmet.


:thumbsup:

My helmet has about bit the farm. Four seasons of sweat, ice, crashes, and using it as a bucket for my frozen gloves and neck gaiter during lunch have done the liner in. Also froze the mute button on it solid yesterday at Jay (-40 w/ wind chill). Might be time to pay Gilly's a visit and get a new audio brain bucket. I want a pink one this time. :dunno:


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah i first started wearing a helmet when it was required for a trip i went on, then i was reluctant to wear it but now i don't go without one. Wearing my helmet im a lot more open to trying new stuff or more risky maneuvers but i wouldn't say that i fall more


----------

